# Does anyone else have a double crown?



## dentaldee (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a double crown.......... that swirl on the top of your head. It's annoyying...... if I wear my hair down and straight it always parts there and it's noticeable ( to people behind me!!! :laughno: ) anyway ......... it bugs me and I just wondered if anyone else here had it??? My nephew and his son both have it too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you talking about a cowlick? I don't have one, but I've cut people who have them... they're a pain - but there's nothing you can really do about it :satisfied:


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 9, 2006)

not a cowlick ................ it's the swirl on the top of you head at the back of your part. here's the best pic i could find. if you look at a baldish baby's head you can see it swirls!!!

View attachment 16389


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2006)

oooh ok... Yeah - I've seen that too. Usually as you get older the hair gowth pattern changes a bit, but I've seen people who's doesn't really change much from their childhood 'swirl'. Actually a friend of mine has hair like this, and no matter what she does - she's always got some sticking up or a little 'lumpy' looking --- like permanent bedhead. If she dries it flat back or goes with the swirl it's a little less noticable, but for the most part - she keeps her hair up. :wacko:


----------



## realife911 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, I have a "double crown" also. People are always asking me if I have a bald spot grrrrr. :scared:


----------



## Cirean (Mar 9, 2006)

My husband has that or should I say used too, he's losing his hair :laughing:


----------



## Leony (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk realife911


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont think i have that..


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 9, 2006)

I only have a slight widow's peak..to tell the truth..I never checked on the double crown, but I don't think I have it...


----------



## lavender (Mar 9, 2006)

There is a superstition in my family. Whenever a new baby is born, the old wives will first look at the baby's head to see if it has double crown. If they do, it seems they will be very naughty and mischievous in their childhood. So this is used to tell the new moms whether their work as new parents is going to be spent running after their baby or not.


----------



## SuzyQ (Mar 9, 2006)

My youngest daughter has a double crown....and she was an easy baby and is now the sweetest teenager. My oldest daughter.......single crown and a handful from day one!!!:icon_evil HA! HA! Also my daughter with the double crown has a head FULL of thick beautiful brown hair!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 9, 2006)

kool ....... i've never heard this before .......... I think i was a good baby, but I was naughty and mischievious as a teen!!!!!!!!!! :laughno:


----------



## nykkileigh (Mar 2, 2013)

2 out of my 3 boys have the double swirls in the back of their head and when my oldest was younger i was told by an old puerto rican lady that it means my next pregnancy would be twins but i didnt stay with him to find out if it was true or not lol


----------

